# MV Induna



## Nyassa (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello

Does anyone have any information or pictures relating to:

a) The MV Induna. This vessel was owned by Rennies Shipping in Durban SA and was lost during a storm in the Indian Ocean in 1980. The exact date would be really helpful. I beleive that this vessel was formerly the "Pelion".

b) The TMS Save (Companhia Nacional de Navegacao) which was destroyed by an explosion at or near the Linde River, Quelimane, Mocambique on the 9th July 1961 whilst attempting to free itself from a sandbar


(POP)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres info on the Induna

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/101331


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Nyassa and welcome to SN. No doubt you will have some answers in the not too distant future. Bon voyage.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Save 2060 tons Built 1951 by Grangemouth Dockyard Co; Ltd.
248.6 x 41.4 x 20.1. Two decks, cruiser stern. two 2S,CSA diesels by British Polar Engines, Glasgow. DF, ESD, GyC.
Registered Lisbon, Portugese flag. Owned by Cia Nacional Navegacoa Ltda.


----------



## Nyassa (Mar 18, 2008)

Gydnia: Excellent, many thanks.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Photo of INDUNA in Photoship/

Barney.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Her position of loss 26' 15S 44' 55E is about 42 mile South of Madagascar. The photo of INDUNA on the photoship website is the one sunk in 1942.

V.H. Young and L.A. Sawyer Black and White ship negative collection has one you want for sale. Cost £5.00 p&p included in price. Contact Vic Young at [email protected] I have used his services several times and he is very reliable.


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi.
I Was an Engineer on M/V Induna during the 1960s I think I might have some photos if I can find them. Another chance is my mate Ian who was Chief Officer'
I'll check around and see what I can Find.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Couple of pictures of vessel Induna on www.photoship.co.uk - BV


----------



## Capetonian (Apr 3, 2013)

I sailed on the Induna just before it went down in the late 70's and I do have a photo of it , contact me for more info


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Capetonian,
Sorry about the tardy reply,
You were lucky not to have been there when she sank! The old girl must have been pretty battered by then. She was showing her age when I was there.
I had a lot of fun on Induna she was a real party ship and we had a great crowd. Capetown was our favorite port, I have fond memories of The Fireman's Arms, Darrels and especially The Catacombs. Plus many other watering holes.
We used to carry 12 passengers and because of the party ship reputation lots of them were girls. Oh man, I nearly trashed my health along with the rest of the guys.
Who was Chief when you were there, and was Sepoh still the Donkeyman?
My first Chief's job was in her and just my luck as we left Victoria dock the rudder jumped out of the pintle bearing. Back alongside to unload and into drydock to fix it. Fortunately Mike McAdam who was normally Chief came back from leave for the drydock and persuaded the Co that I hadn't caused it.
Good to hear from you .
Tony


----------



## Capetonian (Apr 3, 2013)

i Tony
She wasn’t that bad , but the décor was very dated , from the early 50's . I sailed under a few Chief Engineers , the last on the Induna was Alf Olsen , who also got out of the way , another was Herbie Brizee , a Hollander who eventually worked for a local fishing company . Captains ? the following names come to mind , McIntosh , Mckink.
Lionel Higgins was Master went she went down , Dennis Oxley Oxland was 2nd eng , Im not too sure about the rest of the crew. 
She did however run aground just prior to being lost at sea, in the Mozambique channel she hit a sand bar at spring high and could only be towed off at the next spring high , she went back to Durban , was dry docked and inspected and given a sea worthy certificate . There was a rumour doing its rounds back then that money changed hands , how true it was , we'll never know .Apparently she went down like a stone , broke in half , pitch poled and was gone . Two managed to get off , but only one survived , the chief officer , the 2nd eng didn’t make it , apparently the salt water and air opened his skin up and he slipped over the side to put an end to his misery .The Chief officer was found about 2 weeks later, alive .
Gordon Stanford


----------



## Chris Wise (Dec 18, 2013)

Tony Foot said:


> Hi.
> I Was an Engineer on M/V Induna during the 1960s I think I might have some photos if I can find them. Another chance is my mate Ian who was Chief Officer'
> I'll check around and see what I can Find.


HI Tony,

Ian Tosh was the Chief officer under Old Jock and replaved him as the Skipper and Brain Scarborough(?) then became the first officer I think.
Where the brothers Bruce and Bill the engineers whenyou where there?
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

Ian tosh I don't know, or old Jock, I have a faint memory of two brothers being there but was before my time. I was on the Inkosi or Inyala about then.
When I joined Induna Mc Intosh (known to us as "Slosh") was Skipper and Ian Edwards was C/O, 2/O was "Spook" Randin a Norwegian.
Mike McAdam was C/E, I was 2/E can't remember 3/E, I can see his face but no luck with his name, and Brian Brown was Elect.
I knew a Chris Wade out here in Oz, Skipper on the Kwinanna tugs, is that you?


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry misread your name.
Were you ever in the oil patch here in Oz?


----------



## Chris Wise (Dec 18, 2013)

Tony Foot said:


> Ian tosh I don't know, or old Jock, I have a faint memory of two brothers being there but was before my time. I was on the Inkosi or Inyala about then.
> When I joined Induna Mc Intosh (known to us as "Slosh") was Skipper and Ian Edwards was C/O, 2/O was "Spook" Randin a Norwegian.
> Mike McAdam was C/E, I was 2/E can't remember 3/E, I can see his face but no luck with his name, and Brian Brown was Elect.
> I knew a Chris Wade out here in Oz, Skipper on the Kwinanna tugs, is that you?


Thanks Tony,
I was there when "Slosh' was promoted to Skipper after Old Jock.
Jock was cheating with the slop chest and supplying his home with our contributions.
So we took the Slop Chest off him and had wonderful feasts on board thereafter. Plenty booze from broken????? bottles in case.
Yes, party ship she was.
Do not know a Chris Wade.
Often wonder what happened to the C/E harry and the 2 brothers Bill and Bruce. 2/E and 3/E
Is Slosh stil around and kicking?
The Induna was some of the happiest, craziest days ever.
Remember having a fork Lift race, and a bloke Francis going of the wharf into the water. 
Also pulling a piston out from Durban as the skirt locating the oiler drive arm broke away.
How my liver survived is another story.


----------



## Liz Finnis (Jun 17, 2021)

Tony Foot said:


> Hi.
> I Was an Engineer on M/V Induna during the 1960s I think I might have some photos if I can find them. Another chance is my mate Ian who was Chief Officer'
> I'll check around and see what I can Find.


Hi I remember you all well and yes it was indeed a party ship


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

Liz Finnis said:


> Hi I remember you all well and yes it was indeed a party ship


Hi! Liz,
Really good to hear from you and that you are still on the planet with us. Do you still live in S.A.?
I've been in Aus. since 69 and Ian moved out a few years after. He married an Aus girl had two children and is still very much alive and kicking.


----------



## Liz Finnis (Jun 17, 2021)

Tony Foot said:


> Hi! Liz,
> Really good to hear from you and that you are still on the planet with us. Do you still live in S.A.?
> I've been in Aus. since 69 and Ian moved out a few years after. He married an Aus girl had two children and is still very much alive and kicking.


Hello Tony
I moved to London Aug 1968 and worked in London till Peter and I moved here in Nov 2017. Am living in Scottburgh and just loving being back and so close to Durban. We often go to visit and although Pete is a Cockney boy, he does'nt love it like I do. Such wonderful memories that have always remained in my heart. I'm an African at heart. So nice to hear from you and do stay in touch.
Love Liz


----------

